# Putman Lake Campground!



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Packing up the family next weekend Thursday and heading for Putman Lake Campground for a long overdue three day weekend of camping, relaxing, and fishing! 

Putman lake is a great place to camp, Kevin and his crew are the best hosts that my family has ever had. They really know what they are doing at that campground. Is anyone else going to be in the Baldwin area camping next weekend?


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

kccaro said:


> Packing up the family next weekend Thursday and heading for Putman Lake Campground for a long overdue three day weekend of camping, relaxing, and fishing!
> 
> Putman lake is a great place to camp, Kevin and his crew are the best hosts that my family has ever had. They really know what they are doing at that campground. Is anyone else going to be in the Baldwin area camping next weekend?



Hey Boss! Can't wait to see ya'll again. It's been a good and fairly busy season. We're doing the fireworks tonight and If I remember right we'll have another show this weekend Probably Friday.

You missed the fishing Sat night. me and the 14 to 22/3 year old "City Kids" went bull heading and hammered nice 12" bullheads, Bass and Bluegill half the night! (I've never caught Bass or Bluegill at night before so that was great, and wow do they hit hard and give the kids a great fight at night.

See ya'll soon.

Kevin
www.putmanlake.com
231 745 2621 (10am till 10pm)


----------

